
“Excuse me, but I believe you've sampled my funk” (2009) - firloop
https://www.stonesthrow.com/news/2009/05/matthew-larkin-cassell
======
toyg
Wat? I'm typically not your average "wtf is this doing on HN", but in my
ignorance, I fail to understand the relevance of this.

~~~
number6
Copyright,Sampling, Fair-Use and a bit of uplifting news.

I would be lenient about this even if it is not hardcore down to the bit
techtalk

